# Hunting > Hunting >  Worms in ya meat.!

## dale

Hay guys after cutting into a raw back strap it looks to have a worm it in. It's been frozen for about 15days.can this be eaten as I havnt noticed this in the other half I had haha. Cheers

----------


## Gibo

Got a photo bro. Never seen this myself

----------


## Scouser

It's all protein.....go for it......

----------


## dale

@gibo like this

----------


## dale

@Gibo but it's going through the muscle

----------


## tararua

Where did you shoot that? Did you inspect the organs?

----------


## BRADS

Muscle worm mate it's fine we just don't see them often
Harmless to humans


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dale

Cheers @BRADS was shot in the wairarapa in the pines

----------


## dale

Only reason I ask is I sent the rest to get made into salamis and jurky

----------


## tararua

Fermented at your own risk lol

Harmless if you cook the shit out of it, that stuff goes down the condemned hole at work.

----------


## Gibo

Trippy. Cheers dale.

----------


## BRADS

> Trippy. Cheers dale.


Extra protein mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Extra protein mate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it common? Any particular area or species?

----------


## StrikerNZ

> Is it common? Any particular area or species?


Anything shot with a .243....

----------


## dale

He was a red in pines and farmland that runs beef and sheep. Let's just say i didn't notice it when I ate it first hahaha

----------


## BRADS

> Is it common? Any particular area or species?


No not common.
I believe all species can get it?
But as I only smack reds I wouldn't no.

Who else has seen it ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Puffin

Interesting. Anyone here able to tell us from the look of it which flavour of the common deer worms this is please ? 

Several years back we took a spiker out of Totara Flats (Tararuas) that had what appeared to me at the time to be a pretty severe infestation of lungworm - the shot spread them everywhere! Once tidied up the meat itself appeared clear. Good to pick up this type of thing before handing the usual meat packs out to friends & family.

----------


## kenebene

What part of the wairarapa did you shoot him? Just asking because Iv shot plenty in the wairarapa lately

----------


## stumpy

now for the non butchery hunting folk like me (and maybe its only me ) ... is that an actual horrible effing worm in that meat ? ie a real stinkin moving squiggley worm? fuk that shit .... I eaten some rank females out , but even I would say no ,, to wormy old meat

----------


## veitnamcam

> now for the non butchery hunting folk like me (and maybe its only me ) ... is that an actual horrible effing worm in that meat ? ie a real stinkin moving squiggley worm? fuk that shit .... I eaten some rank females out , but even I would say no ,, to wormy old meat


Have you ever eaten fish and chips in aussi or SA?

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha Stumpy :Grin:

----------


## dale

@stumpy she's real I'll drop some off for you to try and I'm sure it would still taste better then stink flipper

----------


## sixpointfive

that's a medium sized example of the urewera porterhouse worm, that particular pale one belonging to sub-species faleneshis falinoshitt, the one that leaves slow-acting venom in the veins of it's prey.

 Often transfers seamlessly into and thru the gut of humans.  Spends it's days wriggling just below skin level, it's the softer pulpy layers of flesh they first breed in before shifting to the kidney area where they build their nests and tap into the spinal cord.

Just in case if you did eat the meat(hope the hell you didn't) you'll probably notice the effects soon,  usually ravaging thirst and burning skin at first. 
Second stage coagulated blood vomiting etc.. keep us up to date anyway bro,  here's hoping it all works out in the end

----------


## Marty Henry

Fortunately lion brown will cure the disease but may cause other unfortunate side effects.

----------


## dale

@sixpointfive I did eat some about two weeks ago didn't notice any thing like that. I have mpi wanting a sample so will see how she goes is it harmful when frozen and the cooked?

----------


## Sideshow

> @stumpy she's real I'll drop some off for you to try and I'm sure it would still taste better then stink flipper


like stinky flipper  :Sick:

----------


## Sideshow

> @sixpointfive I did eat some about two weeks ago didn't notice any thing like that. I have mpi wanting a sample so will see how she goes is it harmful when frozen and the cooked?


Let us all know in six months when you poo out that conga  :Thumbsup:

----------


## bully

Seen as you took the rest to a butcher, I would like to think a butcher would pick this up and let you know if it was a problem.

----------


## tararua

I mean if he is real busy he might just throw it in the mincer and miss it, depending on how deep the worms are and how many.

----------


## sixpointfive

> @sixpointfive I did eat some about two weeks ago didn't notice any thing like that. I have mpi wanting a sample so will see how she goes is it harmful when frozen and the cooked?


 yeah mate the porterhouse worm can be pretty tricky, they can go 
for the bone marrow too, you won't feel much then
(until the population reaches saturation/bursting point) but they mostly attack when the victim least expects it

----------


## dale

So should I be seeing a doctor about my worms now

----------


## K95

He's pullin ya chain

----------


## gsp follower

''theres worms in my meat mum''
''shut up and eat round them'' :O O:

----------


## tararua

RIP dale

----------


## dale

Haha real funny.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## sixpointfive

doc weasels will be calling the 1080 factory for another 10,000 tonne shipment now

----------


## kiwijames

> doc weasels will be calling the 1080 factory for another 10,000 tonne shipment now


Here's hoping

----------


## Tui4Me

That's not a worm mate. It's a tendon thingy of somesorts that run into the back steaks (particularly around the neck area)

You can see them sometimes when you take the back steaks off the animal.

I've seen it myself on sika deer and thought the same once apon a time but it's all good!!

----------


## Sideshow

As the old saying goes there's only one thing worse than finding a worm in your apple........
Half a worm....
So the question is.....
How many half worms have been found  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Falconstare

Rich in protein and Ga bang brittle. Bell Griss Man VS Wild

----------


## doinit

F*** you young bucks. I had a fair go at some back steaks tonight, lived a reasonable healthy live up until now, bugger yi,s.

----------


## Maca49

> Have you ever eaten fish and chips in aussi or SA?


I see why you like flounder now!! :Psmiley:

----------

